# Should you pressure regulate your irrigation line?



## Bermuda_Triangle (Sep 20, 2019)

Before today, my irrigation line was un-regulated. I have had several blown water lines usually where the PVC and "funny pipe" join. I tested the outdoor pressure, which is also un-regulated, and it measures 170-180psi.

1. Should my irrigation line be un-regulated?
1a. If it should be regulated what is a recommended range?

2. I am considering moving to Rotator nozzles and moving some heads vs the current 10+ year old curtain spray. Does the possibility of changing heads change the answer to #1 or #1a?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Holy smokes. Yeah, I would regulate it down somewhere under 100psi for sure.

If you go with the MP Rotators, they are designed to work best with the PRS40 regulated pop-up bodies - so there is really no reason to deliver significantly higher pressures.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Irrigationtutorials.com recommends to regulate to 60psi. I think you should regulate your entire house too.

Recently a neighborhood in Carmel, IN had a water main break. The water company rerouted the flow or when they close the pipe for fix, it spiked the water pressure from the typical 60psi. It caused a lot of damage to the houses from busted pipes inside walls, wet wood floors and flooded basements. I think the water company said they are paying for the damages.

https://www.wishtv.com/news/local-news/high-pressure-in-pipes-floods-homes-busts-water-heaters/


----------



## hsvtoolfool (Jul 23, 2018)

Bermuda_Triangle said:


> I tested the outdoor pressure, which is also un-regulated, *and it measures 170-180psi*.


Hole. Lee. Crap. That's insane. You need to drop that down to about 50 to 60 PSI both for your house and your irrigation system. A washing machine hose is gonna blow, and it always happens while you're at Disney World. The water company should never allow that much pressure past their meter. The damage that much pressure causes is unthinkable. Heck, you need to warn your neighbors!


----------



## Bermuda_Triangle (Sep 20, 2019)

@Ware @g-man @hsvtoolfool

Thanks for the information! I learned a good bit about PEX and plumbing in general. I will post a picture tomorrow with the changes I made.

Couple interesting things I have learned: 
PEX is only rated for 160PSI max.
Builders will cut corners to save a couple pennies.
There are lazy trades people who it appears will just use what is around vs driving to a store to have uniform installations. My line installation was meter - 3/4 PEX - elbow - elbow - tee - 1st joint 3/4 PEX to 1" PEX - 1" PVC - 1" PEX into the home - 2nd joint (irrigation) 3/4 PEX to 1" PVC - 3/4" PVC a few feet afterwards - 3/4 PEX - manifold - 3/4 PEX - 3/4 PVC - funny pipe - sprinkler. And in some areas I have funny pipe that is functioning as a mainline.

I have only started to unravel about 20% of my irrigation line. At this point I almost feel it may be cheaper and faster to install a new irrigation system from the ground up.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Pex is a very strong material. While rated to 160psi, it hold a lot more. The fittings will break before the PEX. Project farm on youtube did a couple of videos of freezing different pipe materials. This reminds me to make sure not to use sharkbite on the high pressure side of the prv.

@Bermuda_Triangle for your setup, you should go by the smallest denominator, the 3/4pex. This means that you should limit your gpm to 7.


----------

